# Is it a good time to make the move ?



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone , been on here a while now , planning on the move for some time .
House in UK is currently under offer ( due to seperation ) and I am sorely tempted to go for it once the funds are banked . I will have about £60k , I've just turned 50 and am now a free agent. Have a job in local government so could take redundancy and get another £20k potentially. My intention would be to rent for a year and see how things go. If no joy, back to blighty with some money behind me but at least I'll have tried it......
I know the job situation is poor as everywhere at the minute but hopefully things will pick up eventually and I would not need work for a good while.
Alternative is to stick at it back here a while and continue saving - and reducing the gap till my pension kicks in of course.
The thought of joining you all out there is very appealing but opinions from those of you already there are really helpful - there may be things that have not occurred to me yet or been covered in other threads.
Wish I had my pension now :confused2:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Go for it! Life is too short and you may regret no trying it.

If things don't work out come back to the UK. Your redundancy money should last about 18 months (depending on your lifestyle of course) I reckon so plenty of time to test the waters.

We want to move out there but the job situation puts us off and we have to work but for you it's different!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would recommend moving over April the earliest, it's too quiet during the winter months outside the Xmas period.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My advice would be if you decide to come, to put the money from your house into a good investment and not touch it.
Use your redundancy money to have a year here to how it works out and if things don't go as hoped you still have your house money to get you a fresh start back in the UK.
I do however think it would be shame to give up a good job in the UK at this time as jobs are hard to come by here in Cyprus and if you give up your job in the Uk you may find it hard to get another if you return to the UK.
I would sit back for a few more years, wait for the economy to pick up and get closer to your pension before making the move. Save like mad in the meantime and get yourself a really good nest egg built up for your retirement.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Veronica


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A couple of quotes from the Spanish forum which in these days of economic downturn I think applies to Cyprus

"Spain (Cyprus) is a great place to retire to." So if you have a good pension and or cash go for it.

"If you want to make a small fortune in Spain (Cyprus) bring a big fortune and work your way down"

I've not lived on Cyprus for some years but it is a beautiful place to live, certainly if you don't have the worry of not having to earn a living. One thing that struck me back then (and I'm sure it applies now) is that the Cypriot community are extremely loyal to their own, if friends or family can do the job they will have first pick, then its offered to Cypriot non friends and family; as an outsider who is not fluent in the language your job opportunities are at best next to zero.

Stick at your job to up your pension, don't touch your sixty grand and save like mad. Live the frugal life in the UK and spend your holiday time on the island. Rent is cheap out there and is likely to stay that way for some years to come so I don't see much point in buying somewhere you probably would end up paying over the odds for and being unable to sell, certainly at a profit.

I'll be over for a few weeks end of September subject to continued improvements in my health 

Think long and hard before you make up your mind.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone - it is a quandary - classic head and heart stuff . First priority is to get my house sold , then come over for perhaps a month or so , do some research actually there. Sure I will have no problem making friends come the day , one of the meet ups might be a good starting place. Particular thanks to Veronica for an excellent forum and the wise words. If I do give up my job, I appreciate that is a big decision just now. I am very patient but the pull is getting stronger.....


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

peter dennett said:


> Thanks everyone - it is a quandary - classic head and heart stuff . First priority is to get my house sold , then come over for perhaps a month or so , do some research actually there. Sure I will have no problem making friends come the day , one of the meet ups might be a good starting place. Particular thanks to Veronica for an excellent forum and the wise words. If I do give up my job, I appreciate that is a big decision just now. I am very patient but the pull is getting stronger.....


Hello Peter.

See if you can take sabattical leave from your Employer for a year and give it ago. I have had no regrets coming over here, I also took early retirement to come over here, I had worked all my life in the UK and did not want to retire at 65. Good luck to you peter.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

fredben said:


> Hello Peter.
> 
> See if you can take sabattical leave from your Employer for a year and give it ago. I have had no regrets coming over here, I also took early retirement to come over here, I had worked all my life in the UK and did not want to retire at 65. Good luck to you peter.



Thanks Fred ( ben ? )
Almost there , just need to get my pennies banked and finally get on with it. Did you / do you still have to work ? I don't mind working at all for a few years more in cyprus but it seems there are no jobs about just now. How old were you when you came over ? 
Doubt I would get a anywhere with the employers due to current climate in local government but enhanced redundancy is on the table. No way I will work in UK till i'm 67 as it is now , just got to get the timing right so I can get by , till pension kicks in. Plan to rent rather than buy if that has any bearing on things.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

peter dennett said:


> Thanks Fred ( ben ? )
> Almost there , just need to get my pennies banked and finally get on with it. Did you / do you still have to work ? I don't mind working at all for a few years more in cyprus but it seems there are no jobs about just now. How old were you when you came over ?
> Doubt I would get a anywhere with the employers due to current climate in local government but enhanced redundancy is on the table. No way I will work in UK till i'm 67 as it is now , just got to get the timing right so I can get by , till pension kicks in. Plan to rent rather than buy if that has any bearing on things.


Good luck Peter


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

peter dennett said:


> Thanks everyone - it is a quandary - classic head and heart stuff . First priority is to get my house sold , then come over for perhaps a month or so , do some research actually there. Sure I will have no problem making friends come the day , one of the meet ups might be a good starting place. Particular thanks to Veronica for an excellent forum and the wise words. If I do give up my job, I appreciate that is a big decision just now. I am very patient but the pull is getting stronger.....


Head v heart is a problem.....which one rules???

We have the same problem.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

SWJ said:


> Head v heart is a problem.....which one rules???
> 
> We have the same problem.


Its so tough. House sale fell through today so think head wins for now - need the funds so have to wait a little longer. However, will be over there in the next few years come what may, really desperate to give it a go. But need the money to make it doable..........


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

peter dennett said:


> Its so tough. House sale fell through today so think head wins for now - need the funds so have to wait a little longer. However, will be over there in the next few years come what may, really desperate to give it a go. But need the money to make it doable..........


...sorry about that ..wrong icon !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear your house sale has fallen through.
Lets hope another buyer comes along very soon.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Sorry to hear your house sale has fallen through.
> Lets hope another buyer comes along very soon.


Thanks Veronica , sure will not be too long. By next autumn I should know how the job is looking - and have house sold by then. So maybe spring next year is more realistic , especially if job does go in the cuts . Till then , save , save , save I guess.
I will get there.  Have a good evening


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Shame the house fell through - I am sure that you will find another one soon.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

hope you do it. i am still a train driver in u.k and so was the wife up until a week ago when after a year of negotiating with her company for a compromise agreement to pay her off due to being sexually assaulted at work. she was on 50k and i am on 42k and i tell you this!! the treatment we have received from all sorts of bodies including her and my company has been disgusting and i will gladly be telling my company where they can shove their job and it's money. i'm after a better quality of life and after many years of visiting cyprus can only hope something like this will never happen there.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

RACE-TECH-SCOOTERS said:


> hope you do it. i am still a train driver in u.k and so was the wife up until a week ago when after a year of negotiating with her company for a compromise agreement to pay her off due to being sexually assaulted at work. she was on 50k and i am on 42k and i tell you this!! the treatment we have received from all sorts of bodies including her and my company has been disgusting and i will gladly be telling my company where they can shove their job and it's money. i'm after a better quality of life and after many years of visiting cyprus can only hope something like this will never happen there.


jeez, the sad thing is so many brits want to get away ...not just for the better lifestyle/weather but to leave UK behind. So sad but it is going downhill in so many ways. Had a lot of "drive pasts" today so sure the house will move in a few months , then can really give it some serious thought. Trying not to let the idea run away with me till can afford it , but then....happy days. So keen to get across nad start the adventure , meet some of the folks on here eventually and make a new life. :clap2:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

It is sad that so many Brits want to leave. The reasons are not just the weather but other reasons now too.

We are wanting to move but not sure where. The economy/job situation/wages where we live isn't great and my partners company are finding times challenging and we are not sure what to do for the best.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess it is the same in Holland. People who we meet and relatives of us say they want to leave Holland and live somewhere else where it is "better". 
Climate, regulations, laws, taxes, the big-brother-is-watching-you-thing etc. make people decide to make the leap and go!
Everything you do and have is and will be registered and monitored. The government knows everything of everybody, whether you want it or not. That's life nowadays and its getting worser in my opinion.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

evening guys, all sounds so familiar , its a when not an if for me ; just a matter of funds. Life's too short so when the finances are right I will be giving it a go. The one thing that always comes over is that so few would come back to UK ( unless money dictates otherwise ) . So go for it is my view as soon as can afford it. All very exciting , eventually.
ps currently zero degrees here and plummeting !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got to the point that funds are not going to be an issue. I have a sale agreed on my house in uk and its £80000.00 less than market value yet they are struggling to get a mortgage for it as they're self employed. If it doesn't go i'll be handing back the keys and going anyway as i'm not prepared to keep paying a grand a month just because the market is on its backside. If it was only for another few months then i'd stick with it but the fact is it's been on the market for 2 years and it;s not in a bad area also it's been fully renovated so that's not the problem. The problem is that nothing is selling anywhere because the banks just will not lend to people.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> I've got to the point that funds are not going to be an issue. I have a sale agreed on my house in uk and its £80000.00 less than market value yet they are struggling to get a mortgage for it as they're self employed. If it doesn't go i'll be handing back the keys and going anyway as i'm not prepared to keep paying a grand a month just because the market is on its backside. If it was only for another few months then i'd stick with it but the fact is it's been on the market for 2 years and it;s not in a bad area also it's been fully renovated so that's not the problem. The problem is that nothing is selling anywhere because the banks just will not lend to people.


Understand your frustration but sounds like a heck of a loss to absorb. However, if you can afford it now, I would certainly say get on and do it. Good luck and lokk forward to being in the same position before too long.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

the way i'm looking at it, can i afford not to?? i've been driving trains for 11 years having to drive 80 mile round trip (1hour and a half each way) and the random shifts have taken their toll on health. the other thing is i've strived to earn as much money as possible thinking it would make me happy and it hasn't. i've had the fancy house big tvs latest electronics and every BMW there is and after all that i can safely say it was a waste of time and money. the only time i've been really happy is when i've been in cyprus walking and pratting about round markets and car boots. i've no intention of going to cyprus to earn a shed load of money. if i can earn enough to pay my rent and a few beers then that will do for me!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> the way i'm looking at it, can i afford not to?? i've been driving trains for 11 years having to drive 80 mile round trip (1hour and a half each way) and the random shifts have taken their toll on health. the other thing is i've strived to earn as much money as possible thinking it would make me happy and it hasn't. i've had the fancy house big tvs latest electronics and every BMW there is and after all that i can safely say it was a waste of time and money. the only time i've been really happy is when i've been in cyprus walking and pratting about round markets and car boots. i've no intention of going to cyprus to earn a shed load of money. if i can earn enough to pay my rent and a few beers then that will do for me!!


My husband and I often say we would rather struggling to make ends meet in Cyprus than rolling in money in England. 
We also had the fancy Mercedes cars, lots of holidays and a house with big acreage before we moved here but we were miserable with the lousy weather, never knowing whether summer was ever going to come. My hubby suffered from SAD and as the winters were so long he was depressed for most of the year. Now we may not have as much money to spare but we are happy with our lives here and would not want to go back to the UK.


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> the way i'm looking at it, can i afford not to?? i've been driving trains for 11 years having to drive 80 mile round trip (1hour and a half each way) and the random shifts have taken their toll on health. the other thing is i've strived to earn as much money as possible thinking it would make me happy and it hasn't. i've had the fancy house big tvs latest electronics and every BMW there is and after all that i can safely say it was a waste of time and money. the only time i've been really happy is when i've been in cyprus walking and pratting about round markets and car boots. i've no intention of going to cyprus to earn a shed load of money. if i can earn enough to pay my rent and a few beers then that will do for me!!


Well said ..same for me basically. As your health is suffering , another important reason for you to go for it. Best of luck


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

on top of that my wife was also a train driver in the uk on £54000.00 a year. she had a breakdown in dec 2010 because she had been sexually assaulted by 2 different work colleagues. she filed a grievance with the employer through the union. i have spent 9 months arguing and trying to get some justice and at the end of it the company have refused to accept any liability for anything that has happened. the police also were a waste of time. so now she has no job and needs psychotherapy for what happened. and i wonder why i want to leave this place???


----------



## peter dennett (Jan 28, 2010)

not a lot to be said is there. that's shocking , aside from all the other reasons to go for it. please do it and , one day, it would be great to be sharing a few beers with you in our new lives. hope we both get ther , best of luck and look after her , try and put all this behind you , as far as possible.The future is what matters.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

That's the plan matey !! I've had a bellyful of this country and it's government. The sooner I can get there the better. Thanks for the support and I'll gladly share a few beers whenever it may be??


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I think alot of people have. 

All the lies from the cat lats at Westminster - false hopes & empty promises!

We have heard so much rubbish from them over the past four years and I don't believe one thing they say about our economy anymore. 

The UK once upon a time was a country full of opportunity!


----------

